# 9+ Hybrid bass



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

Caught by a friend at the Ohio river on skipjack we guessed it was around 10lbs


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice looking fish


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

congrats on catching a hawg!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Dang, now that is a hybrid!!! Did he get a length?


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Nice hog


----------



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Dang, now that is a hybrid!!! Did he get a length?[/QUOTE


No sir wish we would have


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice Hybrid!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Dang, that girl is girthy! Nice fish.


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice wiper I miss going down on the river warm water discharges in the winter and getting into a few of them.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Cw606 said:


> Caught by a friend at the Ohio river on skipjack we guessed it was around 10lbs


WOW THATS AWESOME! Nice catch must have faught like crazy. What pound line was he using?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Great Fish !!


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Fatty Boom Batty


----------

